# BackseatTV Hits The Road



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius Satellite Radio said today that it will launch its Sirius BackseatTV, a rear-
seat video service, exclusively in select DaimlerChrysler vehicles later this year.
The company has announced partnerships with three childrens' programmers -
Nickelodeon, Disney Channel and Cartoon Network - for the service. The system
will cost about $470, which includes the first year of service, when packaged with
Chrysler's rear-seat entertainment system. After the first year, Sirius BackseatTV
will be $7 per month in addition to the $12.95 per month for the radio service. 
- _The Evening BRIDGE _


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Reuters coverage....
http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...361_RTRUKOC_0_US-SIRIUS-TV.xml&src=rss&rpc=22


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Saw this in my local paper:
http://www.cleveland.com/plaindealer/stories/index.ssf?/base/business/1175252325323530.xml&coll=2


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SkyReport:


> Sirius Satellite Radio is moving forward with its plans to launch an in-vehicle video product aimed at child passengers and the parents that want to sedate them. Thanks to a new deal with NXP Semiconductors, the satellite radio company is one-step closer to making its Backseat TV a reality.
> 
> NXP is stoked to have landed the new agreement with Sirius to supply the satcaster with its Nexperia PNX9520 processor for the new rear-seat video service. With the help of NXP's technology - integrated into a system from Delphi - Sirius is hoping to hit its target launch date of later this year in select 2008 Chrysler, Jeep and Dodge vehicles.
> 
> ...


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

